# New X320 owner, what mods are worth the effort"



## thewheelman (Jun 16, 2015)

Just purchased a JD X320 and itching to "personalize" it for more mowing comfort and enjoyment. 
I'm putting on the single bar front bumper as soon as I can get my hands on one. 
Wife thinks the Wheelies--wheel inserts are cool (I really did marry well)--but will they hold up well? I don't want to buy them and they look like crap by the end of the season.
My mower doesn't have arm rests......are they worth swapping out the seat for?
I'll be adding a relay and switch for my pull-behind sprayer.
What modifications have y'all made that make the mower more comfortable or more efficient?
I'm mowing just a hair over 2 acres--maybe 20% of it is pretty rough and steep......
This is my very first piece of Green/yellow equipment and hope it's the last mower I'll ever buy (I'm a very youthful 59!)

Oh yeah, one other thing......is that pull-up to mow in reverse going to be as big a pain as I think it is?

Thanks in advance!

Hal


----------

